# Heading to Mexico?



## Manonthestreet

Everyone knows not to drink the water, now the booze maybe just as suspect.
Tourists to all-inclusive resorts in Mexico suspect they were given tainted alcohol
A 2015 report from Mexico’s Tax Administration Service found that 43% of all the alcohol consumed in the nationis illegal, produced under unregulated circumstances resulting in potentially dangerous concoctions. 

The national health authority in Mexico has seized more than 1.4 million gallons of adulterated alcohol since 2010 — not just from small local establishments, but from hotels and other entertainment areas, according toa 2017 report by the country's Federal Commission for Protection against Health Risks.


----------



## waltky

Cartel gunman, police shoot it out in Mexico's Guerrero state...
*




*
*Armed Clashes Kill 11 in Mexico's Troubled Guerrero State*
_January 07, 2018  — Violent clashes involving gunmen, a community police force and state police killed 11 people in the troubled southern state of Guerrero on Sunday, while a separate series of shootouts the previous night left seven dead in the northern Mexico beach resort of San Jose del Cabo._


> Guerrero state security spokesman Roberto Alvarez said eight people were initially killed when gunmen ambushed community police before dawn in the town of La Concepcion, near the resort city of Acapulco. Two of the dead were from the community force.  Later in the morning, state police arrived to disarm the local agents, and another shootout erupted in which three people were killed. Alvarez said he did not know how they died, but local media said they were community police.  State Attorney General Xavier Olea Pelaez said 30 members of the community police were detained on suspicion of crimes including homicide and illegal weapons and drug possession.
> 
> Among those arrested was Marco Antonio Suastegui, the founder of the community force and the leader of a social movement that for over a decade has fought against a hydroelectric project in the region.  Photojournalist Bernandino Hernandez said that while covering the violence he was beaten, kicked and dragged by state police and forcibly relieved of his camera's memory cards. He also witnessed several other journalists being treated roughly.  Hernandez said he had photographed police using force against locals who tried to prevent the arrest of the community agents: "Some people were dragged by the hair to take them away."  Hernandez is a regular contributor of photographs to The Associated Press but was not on assignment for AP at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guerrero has been one of Mexico's most violent states in recent years, home to marijuana and opium poppy fields as well as warring organized crime gangs.  It's also where 43 teachers college students disappeared in 2014 after being taken by police from the city of Iguala who allegedly handed them over to a drug cartel. They remain missing.  In the northern state of Baja California Sur, prosecutors said in a statement that marines responding Saturday night to reports of gunfire in San Jose del Cabo came upon heavily armed men wearing tactical vests and riding in two vehicles with license plates from the U.S. state of California.
> 
> Both vehicles sped off with the marines in pursuit and subsequently crashed, the statement said. In two separate exchanges of gunfire, all seven of the cars' occupants were shot dead by marines.  Baja California Sur has also seen an explosion of violence as the Sinaloa and Jalisco New Generation cartels battle for territory in the state. In late December, four bodies were found hanging from highway overpasses in the resort-studded Los Cabos area.
> 
> Armed Clashes Kill 11 in Mexico's Troubled Guerrero State


----------



## Gracie

Who the hell goes to mexico any more???


----------



## Barton

I love Mexico, you just gotta remember to stay in the tourist areas.


----------



## TNHarley

Barton said:


> I love Mexico, you just gotta remember to stay in the tourist areas.


like all inclusive resorts?


----------



## Barton

TNHarley said:


> Barton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Mexico, you just gotta remember to stay in the tourist areas.
> 
> 
> 
> like all inclusive resorts?
Click to expand...


Eh, I'm not a fan of the all inclusive things. Not a big cruise fan or anything like that.


----------



## miketx

Gracie said:


> Who the hell goes to mexico any more???


Fools.


----------



## Barton

miketx said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell goes to mexico any more???
> 
> 
> 
> Fools.
Click to expand...


The parts of Mexico I visit, have less dirty poor Mexicans than quite a few large American cities. Fact.


----------



## miketx

Barton said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell goes to mexico any more???
> 
> 
> 
> Fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The parts of Mexico I visit, have less dirty poor Mexicans than quite a few large American cities. Fact.
Click to expand...


Guess it's a good thing Trump is deporting them huh?


----------



## Barton

miketx said:


> Barton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell goes to mexico any more???
> 
> 
> 
> Fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The parts of Mexico I visit, have less dirty poor Mexicans than quite a few large American cities. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it's a good thing Trump is deporting them huh?
Click to expand...



Eh, personally I'd prefer he deported inner city negroes, but what do I know?


----------



## miketx

Barton said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell goes to mexico any more???
> 
> 
> 
> Fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The parts of Mexico I visit, have less dirty poor Mexicans than quite a few large American cities. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it's a good thing Trump is deporting them huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, personally I'd prefer he deported inner city negroes, but what do I know?
Click to expand...

Deporting Americans is against the law.


----------



## Barton

miketx said:


> Barton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell goes to mexico any more???
> 
> 
> 
> Fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The parts of Mexico I visit, have less dirty poor Mexicans than quite a few large American cities. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess it's a good thing Trump is deporting them huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, personally I'd prefer he deported inner city negroes, but what do I know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deporting Americans is against the law.
Click to expand...


If Obama can allow Mexicans to stay with his pen, I figure Trump can force negroes to go with one.


----------

